# Pro Series Hunter Safety Harness From: Hunter Safety Systems



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Pro Series Hunter Safety Harness
From: Hunter Safety Systems


If you ever have watched any of the shows on The Outdoor Channel you will see most everyone in a tree stand is wearing this vest. There is a reason for this and Hunter Safety System has perfected it in the Pro Series Vest. 
I was excited to receive the vest and once it arrived began trying it out. I found the Mossy Oak vest to fit nicely after making some quick adjustments with the new lighter, quicker leg straps. Trying it out on a hot day I found the ventilated mesh design to be very beneficial and functional. Very well designed for a bowhunter with 8 handy pockets for a lot of storage while up in your stand. The buckles I noticed right away that they were very quiet and did not clank or make much noise. This is due to the rubber coating on the buckles deadening the metal sound. The single front buckle makes for a quick a comfortable fit. 
One feature I really liked was the built in binocular/rangefinder strap. To even think to add this to a safety harness tells you the thought that went into designing this vest. The vest accommodates sizes up to 3XL, chest size up to 60 inches and a weight limit up to 300 lbs. 
As their website states: “Pro Series vests set the standard as the ultimate safety system.” The Pro Series has been designed to answer every need a hunter has while in the stand. If you are heading out to the stand you can basically leave your day pack or fanny pack behind. Included in your purchase of this safety vest is the lineman’s climbing strap, great for assisting you putting up your tree stand, an unexpected fall or dragging your harvest back.

Along with the vest I was sent the HSS Life Line. This is I have to agree really is one of the best safety features on today’s market. I found it as simple as connecting the Life Line rope at your hunting height, attach your tether to the carabineer equipped prussic knot on the Life Line and slide the knot as you go up or down the tree. The prussic connection slides easily with one hand yet stays ready to stop any fall should one occur. With 30' of rope, 1 carabiner and a Prussic knot this is a great compact safety device.
So, if you are in the market for a new safety harness check out www.HunterSafetySystem.com 

Ultra Lite Safety Harness coming in the near future!

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting 
MOABHunting.com


----------

